# Anyone ever tried a Deca-Durabolin ONLY cycle



## chris123 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just want an opinion on the subject.


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

you ever heard the phrase deca-dick mate ????


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Loads of people on here will jump up and down saying you'll never get a hard on ever again. Ever. Your cock will fall off.

On the other hand, in the real world, I know people who have done deca only cycles and not had any issues.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would not do it personally, but there are people who have, but if you were going to take just one AAS I think most everyone would choose some form of Test....


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes mates lots of people have done that with great results. Its fell from favour though nowadays and is usually taken in conjunction with a testosterone

QUe a host of post about deca dick and how is a heap of sh!t and wont work


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I have.I made great gains but did get deca dick.Saying that,before i took that cycle i had a bit of a hair trigger.Once i'd recovered i had the stamina of a stallion.The hair trigger never returned!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

To answer the question! yes, many years ago when i knew fvck all, it nearly cost me my marriage.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i know 2 ppl whos first cycle was deca only, they didnt gain that much tbf. they didnt get deca dick though.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> i know 2 ppl whos first cycle was deca only, they didnt gain that much tbf. *they didnt get deca dick though*.


How do you know? were you having sex with them lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

my mates is a big guy (20 stone lean, yeah yeah, bullshi.t, whatever) and he only does deca/tren stacks (2 weeks on 2 weeks off about 2ml per day). Doesnt seem to have any problem shagging either!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> my mates is a big guy (20 stone lean, yeah yeah, bullshi.t, whatever) and he only does deca/tren stacks (2 weeks on 2 weeks off about 2ml per day). *Doesnt seem to have any problem shagging either*!


can you testify to that?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> How do you know? were you having sex with them lol


Yep


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

i ran decca 400 with winny between my 2 shows this year.i havent had test now for years.the reason mainly being lack of knoledge.went on sus years ago,put 2 1/2 stone on in just under 10 weeks but looked a fkin mess lol.back then i didnt nkow much about diet,Ai's,cardio ect ect ect.

well back to the decca,i only ran 2 shots of winny with it per week so was nearly a decca only course.i had a good diet and proper fired the size on.couldnt get my legs in me jeans lol.to be honest i had no issues with the dreaded decca dick,labido went down a little but i just put that down to being with the same bird for over 8 years now!:laugh:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

James Llelwins first cycle i heard was deca only

*disclaimer - James is obviously a natural so thats pures speculation

:lol:


----------



## neonlinux (Jan 8, 2011)

I ran deca only a few times but deca kills my sex drive everytime


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

My first cycle was deca only and I only have good things to say about it. If i had read about deca dick prior maybe things wood have been different !?


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

as with any drug the effects on the individual are varid but there is no doubt that deca leads to libido problems in a wide range of users .....i personally wont use it again as my sex drive vanishes and getting a hard on is practically impossible when using the stuff


----------

